# Panthers sign 43 1/2 year old quarterback



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2007)

Testaverde signed as Panther's new QB

 I don't know what to think about this one.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2007)

This just in: Testaverde breaks his hip in practice!


----------



## TheReal7 (Oct 10, 2007)

Testaverde forgets how to play football but remembers vivid images of when he was a toddler.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

You know your season is fucked when you have to bring in Vinnie.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2007)

In a way, I kinda hope he does a really good job, even though I don't really care much about the Panthers. It'd mean that we don't have to get old.

Ehh, I'm probably just getting too old to make rational judgements. I'm probably also too old to finish my own senta


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 12, 2007)

It's nice that there's still at least one non-kicker NFL player older than I am. It won't last much longer.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 12, 2007)

Of course, since Carr didn't practice and they obviously don't trust Moore, Vinny may START. How funny is that?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Of course, since Carr didn't practice and they obviously don't trust Moore, Vinny may START. How funny is that?



That seems crazy, but then you have to figure that Vinny has run every possible play at some point. It's probably just a matter of him matching up his knowledge with the terminology the coaches use, as well as getting a little bit of familiarity with the receivers. Having Steve Smith around should help that.

He's always had a huge arm and supposedly is still in very good shape, but I wonder how much life is left in his legs. That's where most older quarterbacks decline first, and the legs are critical in both escaping the rush and in getting the proper throwing motion. He was always interception-prone, and I expect him to be more so now.

I wonder why they didn't just re-sign Chris Weinke. Did he catch on somewhere else? He's no Tom Brady, but he's also not 43 years old.

The problem for the Panthers is that the rest of the team is still probably good enough to make the playoffs. It's hard in that situation to just hand the reins to the rookie, I guess.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 12, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I wonder why they didn't just re-sign Chris Weinke. Did he catch on somewhere else? He's no Tom Brady, but he's also not 43 years old.



He was a disaster last year. I suspect they'd have signed anyone BUT him.


----------



## Vince (Oct 13, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Testaverde signed as Panther's new QB



Thank God the Cardinals didn't!


----------



## furyinternal (Oct 13, 2007)

Vince said:


> Thank God the Cardinals didn't!



No doubt!


----------



## Vince (Oct 14, 2007)

furyinternal said:


> No doubt!



man did we ever speak too soon


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 15, 2007)

Vince said:


> man did we ever speak too soon



At this rate, the Cardinals are going to have to hold a "Would you like to play quarterback?" contest. 

Of course, my Redskins are pretty much at the point of holding a "Have you ever wanted to be an offensive lineman?" contest...


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 15, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> At this rate, the Cardinals are going to have to hold a "Would you like to play quarterback?" contest.
> 
> Of course, my Redskins are pretty much at the point of holding a "Have you ever wanted to be an offensive lineman?" contest...



True, but I think they've found their QB. Now, of course, they just have to have a team around him that isn't hurt...


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2007)

I liked having Vinnie.


----------



## furyinternal (Oct 19, 2007)

Vince said:


> man did we ever speak too soon



Yah well, who knew?


----------

